# Deadly Snakes May Have Been Deliberately Dumped In Onslow County



## News Bot (May 23, 2008)

*Published:* 23-May-08 11:01 PM
*Source:* Reptile Related News



Article from WITN TV
Officials say the two *Monocled Cobras* on the loose in *Onslow County, North Carolina* may have been *dumped there by an animal rights group* pushing for a ban on exotic animals. The two cobras are believed to be near *Mill Farms Road* off Piney Green Road in Onslow County.

Officials say they found a flyer indicating someone lost the two cobras. They believe the snakes were placed there by the group *Animal Protection Institute*. The group wants to make it illegal for people to own exotic animals and *uses such tactics to raise awareness*. Officials warn these snakes can be deadly with one bite. They urge you to stay away if you see these snakes and immediately call authorities.  

According to *National Geographic*, the most deadly serpent aboard fictional Pacific Air Flight 121 is the Monocled cobra. Like many venomous snakes, the cobra's poison affects its victim's central nervous system. But Monocled cobra venom is so powerful that the victim's immune system goes into hyperdrive and actually begins to break down organs and muscles. *Death is almost instantaneous.* The Monocled cobra is named for the conspicuous design on its hood that can feature either one or two "_eyes_." The snake can grow up to 6.5 feet long and hunts mostly at night.

*EDITORIAL:* This is a heinous act. If API dumped the two cobras, their members should be *charged with attempted murder*. It's one thing to protest, but to put people's lives in danger as a way of making a point, is *totally unacceptable*.



*Read More...*


----------

